# windows 10 sur imac 2011



## xavax (22 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour ,
J'ai une licence pour windows 10, j'ai un imac de 2011 avec SSD sous 10.13, y a t'il une solution pour l'installer ? 
J'ai essayé bootcamp mais il veut du windows 7 ou 8 .... 
Y a t'il une autre solution pour faire tourner windows 10 sur mon imac ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## peyret (22 Janvier 2019)

ParallelsDesktop....  https://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/

Avec lui, on a les 2 (macOS et windows) sans redémarrer !


----------



## xavax (22 Janvier 2019)

ok donc pas de solutions gratuite.... merci


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> J'ai une licence pour windows 10, j'ai un imac de 2011 avec SSD sous 10.13, y a t'il une solution pour l'installer ?
> J'ai essayé bootcamp mais il veut du windows 7 ou 8 ....


Eh oui, pour Windows 10 ce n'est possible qu'à partir des modèles 2012.


xavax a dit:


> ok donc pas de solutions gratuite.... merci


Si avec *VirtualBox*, c'est bien gratuit mais pas très convivial, à toi de voir.  Attention, ce ne sera que de l'émulation pour le processeur, la mémoire et la puce/carte graphique. Autant dire que pour jouer, ce n'est même pas la peine de commencer à faire l'installation.


----------



## xavax (22 Janvier 2019)

ce n'est pas pour jouer. c'est juste pour flasher des wemos ou faire de l'arduino. 
J'ai essayé de mettre virtualbox mais l'installation echoue. je ne comprends pas pourquoi. la premiere fois il m'a demande l'autorisation pour l'installer dans les parametres de securité, mais maintenant il ne le demande plus et ca echoue direct


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> ce n'est pas pour jouer. c'est juste pour flasher des wemos ou faire de l'arduino.


Tu devras donc utiliser le port USB, or par défaut la reconnaissance pose un problème, car il faut aussi installer ce package...






xavax a dit:


> J'ai essayé de mettre virtualbox mais l'installation echoue. je ne comprends pas pourquoi. la premiere fois il m'a demande l'autorisation pour l'installer dans les parametres de securité, mais maintenant il ne le demande plus et ca echoue direct


Qu'est-ce qui échoue, l'installation est pourtant très simple ? Tu as même un mode d'emploi en français... https://www.virtualbox.org/download/testcase/manual/UserManual_fr_FR.pdf


----------



## xavax (22 Janvier 2019)

J'ai ca a chaque fois
j'ai essayé via le terminal comme indiqué dans la doc :


```
Last login: Tue Jan 22 08:20:11 on ttys001
iMac-de-Xavier:~ XS$ sudo installer -pkg /Volumes/VirtualBox/VirtualBox.mpkg \
> -target /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD
Password:
installer: Error the package path specified was invalid: '/Volumes/VirtualBox/VirtualBox.mpkg'.
iMac-de-Xavier:~ XS$
```


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

Tu tentes d'installer quelle version ? Par défaut, le dernier fichier est *VirtualBox-6.0.2-128162-OSX.dmg* et je n'ai pas rencontré le moindre problème...





...de plus aucune demande pour les paramètres de sécurité, tout juste le mot de passe de l'Admin, comme pour toute installation de logiciel, donc rien d'inhabituel. Tu vires le fichier du dossier Applications, tu installes *EasyFind*, tu recherches toutes les occurrences virtualbox...




...que tu supprimes et tu refais une installation.


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

J’ai pris la dernière version aussi. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne s’installe pas. J’ai retelechargé le fichier d’installation c’est pareil


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> J’ai pris la dernière version aussi. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne s’installe pas. J’ai retelechargé le fichier d’installation c’est pareil


Relis ma dernière réponse, car je l'ai éditée.


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

je n'arrive pas a supprimer la ligne 10 de ta capture. Je n'ai meme pas l'option placer dans la corbeille library/stagedextension/Library/application support


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

je viens de reussir a supprimé le dossier en utilisant l'utilitaire fourni pour désinstaller virtualbox. J'ai redémarré, relancé une installation et à nouveau le message d'erreur. Il ne faut pas réparer les autorisations ? on fait comment ?


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> je n'arrive pas a supprimer la ligne 10 de ta capture. Je n'ai meme pas l'option placer dans la corbeille library/stagedextension/Library/application support


Il n'y a pas de subtilité, mais il suffisait de faire un clic droit sur le fichier/dossier et sélectionner Afficher dans le Finder. Ce type de non-suppression directe exige le mot de passe de l'Administrateur.


xavax a dit:


> je viens de reussir a supprimé le dossier en utilisant l'utilitaire fourni pour désinstaller virtualbox. J'ai redémarré, relancé une installation et à nouveau le message d'erreur. Il ne faut pas réparer les autorisations ? on fait comment ?


Hormis le fait que tu ne sois pas dans une session Administrateur demandant le mot de passe pour l'installation d'un logiciel, je ne vois pas pour le moment quel est ton problème ?


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de subtilité, mais il suffisait de faire un clic droit sur le fichier/dossier et sélectionner Afficher dans le Finder. Ce type de non-suppression directe exige le mot de passe de l'Administrateur.
> 
> Hormis le fait que tu ne sois pas dans une session Administrateur demandant le mot de passe pour l'installation d'un logiciel, je ne vois pas pour le moment quel est ton problème ?



Je suis bien administrateur de la machine. Il y a peut être des problèmes d’autorisation mais je ne trouve la manipulation pour les réparer


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

La dernière version est *celle-ci la 6.02*, sinon par curiosité essaye avec la *version 5.2.24*.


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> je viens de reussir a supprimé le dossier en utilisant l'utilitaire fourni pour désinstaller virtualbox. J'ai redémarré, relancé une installation et à nouveau le message d'erreur





Locke a dit:


> La dernière version est *celle-ci la 6.02*, sinon par curiosité essaye avec la *version 5.2.24*.


meme probleme avec l'ancienne version....


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de subtilité, mais il suffisait de faire un clic droit sur le fichier/dossier et sélectionner Afficher dans le Finder. Ce type de non-suppression directe exige le mot de passe de l'Administrateur.


j'ai fait ca mais la pas moyen non plus. je ne peux pas le supprimer meme en le glissant dans la corbeille


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> j'ai fait ca mais la pas moyen non plus. je ne peux pas le supprimer meme en le glissant dans la corbeille


On ne le glisse pas, on fait un clic droit sur le fichier/dossier récalcitrant, on sélectionne Afficher dans le Finder, ce fichier/dossier sera systématiquement sélectionner, on fait un clic droit dessus en sélectionnant Placer dans la Corbeille et le mot de passe de l'Administrateur sera demandé.

Sinon, aux grands maux, les grands remèdes, il faut faire afficher N’importe où dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité dans l'onglet Général. Tu lances le Terminal, puis tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande…

```
sudo spctl --master-disable
```
...tu valides avec la touche Entrée. Ton mot de passe sera demandé, il faut le taper en aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas et tu valides avec la touche Entrée...



...est-ce que tu peux faire l'installation, car ne je ne vois plus que ça ?


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

j'ai fait mais je n'ai pas le n"importe ou qui s'affiche. je suis sous 10.13 c'est peut etre ca ?

EDIT : si c'est bon j'ai rouvert ca apparait. j'essaye l'installation


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

bon toujours pareil. en chercaht sur le net j'ai trouvé ca : https://openclassrooms.com/forum/sujet/virtualbox-probleme-installation
qd j'ouvre virtaul box ca s'ouvre bien. Je crée une nouvelle machine pour wiindows 10 mais qd je clique dessus j'ai un message d'erreur. il ne me demande pas l'iso

Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)

Make sure the kernel module has been loaded successfully.

where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> bon toujours pareil. en chercaht sur le net j'ai trouvé ca : https://openclassrooms.com/forum/sujet/virtualbox-probleme-installation


Non, c'était bien un problème d'autorisation comme la modification que je t'ai fait faire.


xavax a dit:


> qd j'ouvre virtaul box ca s'ouvre bien. Je crée une nouvelle machine pour wiindows 10 mais qd je clique dessus j'ai un message d'erreur. il ne me demande pas l'iso


Hé, ho, tu as un mode d'emploi que je te mentionne en réponse #6, il faut prendre le temps de le lire pour savoir comment utiliser Virtualbox.


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

j'ai pourtant bien crée la partition windows et mis l'image ISO dans le lecteur optique virtuel. Je clique sur start et j'ai ce message :
The virtual machine 'windows 10' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1).

Code d'erreur :
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Composant :
MachineWrap
Interface :
IMachine {5047460a-265d-4538-b23e-ddba5fb84976}

quand je clique sur autoriser il ne se passe rien


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

xavax a dit:


> j'ai pourtant bien crée la partition windows et mis l'image ISO dans le lecteur optique virtuel.


Quel fichier .iso, quelle version de Windows et télécharger où ? Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu tentes d'installer ?

Peu importe la version de Windows, il faut impérativement un fichier .iso officiel et pas récupéré n'importe où, mais l'installation sera toujours la même. Tiens un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/impossible-installer-win7-sur-virtual-box.1291162

Sinon, si tu n'y parviens toujours pas, tu désinstalles complètement Virtualbox et là je vais insister lourdement, il faut impérativement supprimer toutes les occurrences, car tu as a priori des fichiers corrompus d'une version antérieure. N'installe pas pour le moment le package des ports USB. Je maintiens que Virtualbox n'est pas très convivial, mais une simple installation ne provoque pas un tel problème !


----------



## xavax (23 Janvier 2019)

J’ai trouvé.... j’ai fait mes essais en partage d’écran depuis l’extérieur. Ça empêchait la validation de l’autorisation.  Reste plus qu’a essayer demain. 
Je ne savais pas qu’il y avait des restrictions en partage d’écran.... 
et la version de Windows 10 et la version pro 64bits téléchargé sur Microsoft


----------



## Frank2511 (5 Février 2019)

J'ai eu de bonnes expériences avec les logiciels utilisés. Cela inclut également le système d'exploitation Windows 10. Depuis la décision de la Cour de justice des Communautés européennes, il est légal de revendre les logiciels utilisés. Avez-vous déjà essayé d'utiliser un logiciel utilisé?


----------



## Frank2511 (5 Mars 2019)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> J'ai une licence pour windows 10, j'ai un imac de 2011 avec SSD sous 10.13, y a t'il une solution pour l'installer ?
> J'ai essayé bootcamp mais il veut du windows 7 ou 8 ....
> Y a t'il une autre solution pour faire tourner windows 10 sur mon imac ?
> Merci pour votre aide


Bonjour, où avez-vous acheté la licence?


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2019)

xavax a dit:


> et la version de Windows 10 et la version pro 64bits téléchargé sur Microsoft


Dans un iMac de 2011 tu ne peux pas utiliser un fichier .iso, il te faut impérativement utiliser un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC en utilisant le SuperDrive de ton iMac. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.


----------



## xavax (5 Mars 2019)

Ça fonctionne avec un iso


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2019)

xavax a dit:


> Ça fonctionne avec un iso


Dans une machine virtuelle, oui, mais pas directement avec Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## xavax (5 Mars 2019)

Ah oui. Je n’avais pas compris


----------



## Frank2511 (4 Avril 2019)

xavax a dit:


> Ah oui. Je n’avais pas compris


Aha, cela semble très intéressant. Ensuite, je vais regarder autour de moi.


----------



## Frank2511 (11 Juillet 2019)

Frank2511 a dit:


> Aha, cela semble très intéressant. Ensuite, je vais regarder autour de moi.



Depuis un arrêt de la CJUE, vous pouvez acheter légalement un logiciel usagé.


----------



## Frank2511 (9 Décembre 2019)

Quelqu'un a-t-il de l'expérience avec une licence utilisée de Windows 10?


----------

